# do you like bakwoods fo?



## honor435 (May 10, 2010)

I wondered who uses this co and are they good and strong fos? they have the 10-20$, and said I could order more than 1 of each. I usually use peak or ng.


----------



## Lynnz (May 10, 2010)

Honor I love Backwoods and will use them as long as I soap as what I have found is they stick and are true to what you read in regards to Acceleration and Discolouring ect.
My favourites are Cannibas Rose which just gets nicer and nicer with time..........Amazing Grace (not strong but beautiful) Lilac and Linen......Rice flower and Shea. I can only purchase those with a flashpoint of over 200 which limits my selections somewhat and have more I want to give a go 
I say go ahead I really would be surprised if you were disappointed as those that I use behave wonderfully in my recipes and as I said earlier they stick!!!!!!!


----------



## honor435 (May 11, 2010)

why can you only order that flashpoint?


----------



## Lynnz (May 11, 2010)

Because it is being posted via USPS (cheaper option) and they fly the oils so flashpoints lower than 200 are considered a risk


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (May 12, 2010)

I have some of their oils, and I like most of them.  Their Backwoods Baby is one of my favorite Baby Grace dupes (like it better than SOS or WSP's).  I like their Amazingly Graceful too, but I find it doesn't stick very well in CP.  Lilac and Linen has been a big seller for me too.  Overall, I like them.


----------



## honor435 (May 12, 2010)

wouldnt it be the higher flashpoint they are worried about?


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (May 12, 2010)

Nope, i'ts the low flashpoint oils.  Anything under 200 F the USPS won't (or isn't supposed to) ship.


----------



## reallyrita (May 14, 2010)

*Do you like Backwoods FOs?*

Yes, I do.  This is one of the first companies I ordered from in 2007 and I still go back to them for many of my FOs.  They don't have a huge selection but what they do have is all really good.  I love their rice flower and shea.


----------



## carebear (May 14, 2010)

I love backwoods blue


----------



## Lynnz (May 19, 2010)

They have three new fragrances and they all sound great


----------



## honor435 (May 20, 2010)

what does backwoods blue smell like?


----------

